# An amazing presentation.



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

.
Amazing Presentation from the Space Station

A revised version of David Bowie's Space Oddity,
 recorded by Commander Chris Hadfield 
on board the International Space Station


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=KaOC9danxNo#!*

.
*
​


----------

